# irritated...vent



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

So, today, I have the children and I told W I got a restaurant gift cert for my bday. She said, great, take the children. Uh, however, I wanted to invite her with us. OK, so no go.

Then, she suggested we all go (invited herself). Fine.

But then......She suggested the time due to her prior commitment to a girlfriend.

Any other time, I would have given in and adjusted MY schedule.

Not this time.

I replied back, no, she had plans, and I didn't want her to be late (something she gets irritated about).

She then tried to back up the time even further.

No response from me.

Later, she called.

I ignored it. 

Finally, a half hour later, she called again. I answered and said, no we're not going; have fun with her friend.

Her response was cool as ever. OK.

I'm so irritated with how cool she is. How, nothing bothers her, when if the situation were reversed, I'd be crushed. Hell, I'm irrated even now.

I'm going with the children myself and we'll all enjoy it without her.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dang Jayb, good work being strong! Still, are you sure you're not with my stbxw? : )
Mine is the same way. It takes every ounce of me to "stand up to her" and she reacts just as yours did. Like is is nothing to her.

Most have told me though that even though the act like that, they are really feeling things they are just not showing. 

They will get it someday. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## MeetVirginia (Feb 17, 2012)

I am "cool" bc if I am not i will break down....I try to hold it together for everyone, its a big job. Hope you had a nice dinner!


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

Had a great dinner without her. She's coming over soon after the children are asleep to drop off their easter baskets. We'll see how stone cold she is then. I'm expecting it, so... 

It's just the attitude and tone of voice. Here I am, being the best I can be, and this is what I get in return??

Almost makes me question why I am so civil. The anger which I displayed months ago, is still there, only under control this time. Because I really want to tell her to eff off.

The past day, I had flashes of some of the emails she sent that "guy" and that makes me mad.


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

She was here 12 minutes. Just dutifully organizing easter baskets. 2 minutes of small talk and then, goodnight.

I responded with, wow, only 12 minutes of hanging out. She replied with, it's late--not even 10:30 pm. 

Really thinking if there's something wrong with her. Meaning, maybe she's incapable of loving/sustaining a deep commitment/marriage. It is very odd, and there have been other examples over the course of our marriage, but it is so strange.

Or, she's just so uncomfortable being near me alone that she, personally, has to limit her time anywhere/anytime around me.


----------

